# Rib rub ideas



## bhawkins (May 24, 2013)

I know this is kind of short notice, however I am looking for a rib rub that I can use by itself. No BBQ sauce on these. What I will do is run a few lemons and oranges through my food processor slicer blade. I will then place an alternating layer of orange and lemon slices in the bottom of pyrex dishes and lay down a rubbed slab on top with more lemon and orange slices on top of that, and so on until all are covered good. So what I would like is something not too sweet, or too hot, and goes good with citrus. I used the search bar and found the "mild bubba q rub" and this one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/rib-rub-recipeshttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/rib-rub-recipes

Just wondering how well this will go with citrus. I can always cut back on the heat and sugar if I feel the need to.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 24, 2013)

BHawkins said:


> I know this is kind of short notice, however I am looking for a rib rub that I can use by itself. No BBQ sauce on these. What I will do is run a few lemons and oranges through my food processor slicer blade. I will then place an alternating layer of orange and lemon slices in the bottom of pyrex dishes and lay down a rubbed slab on top with more lemon and orange slices on top of that, and so on until all are covered good. So what I would like is something not too sweet, or too hot, and goes good with citrus. I used the search bar and found the "mild bubba q rub" and this one
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/rib-rub-recipeshttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/rib-rub-recipes
> 
> Just wondering how well this will go with citrus. I can always cut back on the heat and sugar if I feel the need to.


I probably should answer because the rubs in the link are mine.

If you are using a lot of citrus I would not use any of the rubs that I posted in the article. Instead I would take 1/2 cup of turbinado sugar and mix in 2 tablespoons of orange zest, freshly grated, then add 1 tablespoon of 5 Spice powder and mix well. Use this for your rub.

Mix 4 oz of honey, some of the juice from the citrus that was cooked with the ribs and Hoisin sauce to taste for a glaze at the end.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 24, 2013)

I totally agree with Cliff. And be sure it's Turbinato... Brown and White will foul the Ribs. Don't over do it, as he said , and you'll have a great Rib meal.

If youhave no 5 Spice, Ground Clove (litely) will replace it , and if no Hoisin Sauce , Just Soy will do a decent job. Reduce it to sauce like consistency (slowly).

Have fun and as always . . .


----------



## bhawkins (May 27, 2013)

OOOOOPS! I found the 5 spice. Forgot to add sugar and orange zest.Sprinkled it straight onto the ribs. Oh well! There on the grill now, we'll see how they turn out. I will try to get it right next time. Thanks for the tips am going to evernote them right now so I don't forget them.


----------

